# What do you do for new owners?



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What do people do when you sell their goats? I am just wondering what different people do when they sell their goats.

I always show the new owners how to trim hooves, and I make them trim them with me standing there to help if they have question.
If they get them young enough I show them hoe to give shots (sub Q) and I do a explanation on how to do it IM. I make them give the shot. If I don't have goats that need them I still go through the process.

I always give them a list meds to have on hand and just general knowledge for them and how to treat a goat. 

I always give them about a half a bale of hay so they can slowly get them use to the new hay they are getting, and I do a good size coffee can of grain, and some treats as well. I always make sure they purchase two goats if they don't already have one at home and I never ever sell anyone a buck unless they have does and have bred before.

I also tell them, when they come here to pick up the goats, I want the phone number of the vet they have contacted to make sure they have a good goat vet and have checked into it and are ready if they need.

I give them mineral as well so they will have some to at least start with.

I do all this because when we purchased our first goats, I was given the goat and they said good bye. No help what so ever, no idea about shot and general care, so I swore I would never do that to my buyers, and I have never had anyone complain or upset, they are always so thankful. 

Now this is of course for new goat owners.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I teach how to trim nails. I teach how to give shots. I give some grain to transition.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

the person i got my goats from gave my a binder with all of my goats medical record sheets, and it's like a goat encyclopedia. It pretty much tells you everything from feeding, to housing, to kidding, diseases, basic care. It also lists the best websites to find more information like tenesseemeatgoats and such. It was such a blessing that she provided this, and I plan on passing it along when the time comes to sell kids!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I've had one newbe so I showed how to trim feet. The only thing I do is I'll give a few nights of grain, grains not cheap so I figure that'll get them by till they hit the feed store. I also write down when they were last vaccinated and with what. I don't ask them person questions because to be honest I would be ticked and would walk if someone did that to me. I offer the option to call me if they have any questions but that's pretty much it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a two page going home sheet that I give buyers when they place a deposit. It tells them everything they need to have ready prior to picking up the kid(s). At pickup I give a record sheet of what's been done since birth, show how to trim feet and give a little grain just in case they didn't get it yet


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I normally trim the hooves before they get to my house, and give them whatever shots they need beforehand, and a big dose of probios and b-complex. Make sure the kids have been tattooed, etc. 
I send them with about 2 cups of minerals and if it's a kid, 10lbs of grain (5 days worth), if it's a milker, about 20lbs of grain (3 days worth) and some hay they've been eating. 
I sign the papers at the bottom and that's it if they are experienced with goats. If not, I show how to trim hooves and how to do the shots, go over basic care, etc.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

I haven't sold many yet (hoarder) but now I wish I had bought from you! For kids, I send home probios, blood stop in case they bump the disbudding site, minerals, milk, a bottle and nipple, hay, and any pelleted feed they're eating (or should have available to play with). If they need a small amount of something soon (like CDT booster), I send that too. It's cheaper for me - since I'll use the rest of the bottle for other goats - than for the buyer to buy one bottle for 2 goats. I like to send my own bedding for the ride home, keep things familiar (scent and feel).

I do ask them to have everything ready, but it's an overwhelming list (minerals, meds, feed, etc.) so I have baggies of everything they need for the first 3-7 days and show each one as I bag it up. if they don't need it, they can leave it; if they do, it lets me remind them why it's important. I give a feed tag or picture of the feed tag so they know exactly which one the goat is used to. I put medical records on the sale contract so there's less paper to keep track of.

When I buy, I ask to buy a bale of hay and, if my local store doesn't carry it, a starter supply of pelleted feeds. I like to keep the diet consistent for the first week. I expect a medical history, too. One thing I never thought to ask - treats! My last goat is a treat-monster and I didn't have treats when she came home!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Unless it's FFA I always ask what they are looking for, ie breeding, meat etc. I send FFA home with a bag of feed if they are buying more than a couple as a group.
When I was first shopping for goats, she had more questions for me than I did! She sent me home with a binder full of info including the fact that I could call anytime.
She became my mentor & I still call now & then!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

billiejw89 said:


> the person i got my goats from gave my a binder with all of my goats medical record sheets, and it's like a goat encyclopedia. It pretty much tells you everything from feeding, to housing, to kidding, diseases, basic care. It also lists the best websites to find more information like tenesseemeatgoats and such. It was such a blessing that she provided this, and I plan on passing it along when the time comes to sell kids!


 I do that same. That is good, I love to see how breeders want to see that people can get the help they need.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

When I was very new to goats, two breeders that I bought from gave me binders on care, and said I could call any time. This was after long discussions by phone or e-mail about what I was looking for, and what my provisions for shelter were; and I also feel they were sounding me out to find out what kind of an owner I would be, because I would be taking home goats that they had raised, and cared about. This did not offend me; I felt (as a first-timer) that it was in everybody's best interest that I be as prepared as possible. One gave me hay and grain to make the transition, the other didn't--the goats did fine in either case. But that experience of being supported is one that I would attempt to repeat for a first-time buyer from me--an interview to make sure they had everything ready beforehand; basic care binder; my number to call at any time, and medical records, as well as registration papers and receipt. 

As it happens, I've only sold to someone who's probably been breeding goats since before I was born, so I kept it to medical records, registration papers, and receipt. And a lovely natter.


----------

